# Introducing my little ladies



## JennybugJennifer (Apr 16, 2012)

In addition to my boys(jaws,pearl, and Frogger)
I have these little ladies. 
The kitty is miss Leila and the chihuahua is my sweet pea(yes her real name) she's in training to be my service girl


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Ok, THAT'S cute!


----------



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

Sweet!!! There's no way my any of my cats would cuddle with the dog.


----------



## JennybugJennifer (Apr 16, 2012)

Sena Hansler said:


> Ok, THAT'S cute!


Awee thank you!! I have many more of the two of them snuggling. 
They're totally best best buddies


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Service chihuahua? What does she do? 
Cute pets! They match so well I didn't see the dog at first!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JennybugJennifer (Apr 16, 2012)

She's just going to help me with my severe anxiety and depression. So psychiatric purposes. 
I'll post some more pictures in a couple minutes. 
They're always together
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Aww, that's cute! Animals are such angels, the things they do for us.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JennybugJennifer (Apr 16, 2012)

She's my baby since I can't have any 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JennybugJennifer (Apr 16, 2012)

sweet pea with her christmas gifts








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

omg lol those are not camera-shy animals! And the photobucket one says it doesn't exist :lol:


----------



## JennybugJennifer (Apr 16, 2012)

Sena Hansler said:


> omg lol those are not camera-shy animals! And the photobucket one says it doesn't exist :lol:


Hehe  they roll around the floor wrestling and stuff too
An thanks  I'll have to post it on YouTube. 
It was sweet pea and my moms chihuahua Gracie with their head going up and down watching me eat


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

:lol: I know dogs who'll tilt their head side to side, their ears going up and down when you eat :lol:


----------



## JennybugJennifer (Apr 16, 2012)

Cute!!!!


----------

